# figurepatterns.pdf



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anybody have the figurepatterns.pdf from Chris Walas' figure making class? The link in the article at http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/mikereilley/Figure Class/Figure_Class_Ch1.pdf seems to have gone dead.

I'm fixing to show somebody how to make people.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Toby,

I have them. Please enclose an address to send them to.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I PM'd you so spammers don't find my email here.


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

*Link*



Torby said:


> Does anybody have the figurepatterns.pdf from Chris Walas' figure making class? The link in the article at http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/mikereilley/Figure Class/Figure_Class_Ch1.pdf seems to have gone dead.
> 
> I'm fixing to show somebody how to make people.


I just tried the link and it worked fine.
Tom


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

Are there other chapters to this class? This one would be enough to give a guy a great start but would like to see the other chapters if they exist.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/mikereilley/Figure Class/Chapter 2 Refiing the Basics.pdf

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/mikereilley/Figure Class/Chapter 3 Various.pdf


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

As for figurepatterns.pdf, just print the page in Chapter 1 with the figure outlines...then measure the height of the outline you printed. A properly scaled 1:20.3 figure is 3.5" from feet bottom to top of head. Just adjust the printer so that it prints that page so that the 1/20.3 figure comes out 3.5" tall. That figure in Chapter 1 IS the figure from figurepattern.pdf.


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Mike,
I am hoping when I am done with my current 2-6-0 that I will have a pipe smoking engineer in the drivers seat.


----------

